# snake and mongoose movie



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

you can pick up the movie in walmart today for around 10.00 bucks.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool ! ....thanks for the heads-up :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Cool ! ....thanks for the heads-up :thumbsup:


not a problem Ralph, 10 bucks isnt that bad at all for the movie i thought.

wheelz63


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*track for the movie*

Hey WheelZ, I'll trade a box of track for the movie......:thumbsup:

Track is valuable you know, and 10 boxes fit nice in a Suburban


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

mr_aurora said:


> Hey WheelZ, I'll trade a box of track for the movie......:thumbsup:
> 
> Track is valuable you know, and 10 boxes fit nice in a Suburban


ill bet they do fit nice in the suburban after tommy throws a few of them out. lol


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

wheelz63 said:


> you can pick up the movie in walmart today for around 10.00 bucks.



I looked for the movie at my local Wal-Mart and K-Mart today. NO LUCK.

Randy.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

My Walmart has both DVD and Blu-Ray in the New Releases section.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

There's a Blu-Ray version. RATS! I picked up the DVD version today at TARGET on my way home from work. Looks like I'll have to return it. 

Thanks for the info.

Randy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What about RUSH?
Is it on video yet?


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Yes, it is. I got mine from Amazon.com.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Got the Snake & Mongoose movie last night, and watched it... AWESOME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: And I especially loved all the actual vintage Race video blended into the movie, it was more than I expected. Over-all, if you're a Drag Race Fan of the 60's & 70's- this is a Must SEE/OWN movie !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I picked up a copy last night.
Hope to watch it sometime this month.....

They had RUSH too, but not on Bluray.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I picked up a copy last night.
> Hope to watch it sometime this month.....
> 
> They had RUSH too, but not on Bluray.


I found Snake & Mongoose at another WAL-MART. Then the wife and I were at the first Wal-Mart I looked and they finally had it. 

I picked up RUSH on Blue-Ray about a month ago. Watched it a couple nights ago. GREAT movie. Loved it. FYI. If you're going to watch it with kids, not a good idea. F-Bomb is dropped more than once and some breif nudity.

Randy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Walmart had the regular dvd for $15.
Best Buy had it on Bluray for $20.
I picked it up on Bluray yesterday and watched it.
Great movie!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

wheelz63,

Cool I gotta get it right away...Snake & Mongoose!!

Thank You for mentioning this, Bob


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

went to Wallyworld yesterday and picked it up for 9.98. Good movie :thumbsup: had the sound going through the stereo for a little rumble


----------



## SprintEz (Apr 29, 2014)

Definitely an awesome movie


----------

